# Account deactivated over a week ago, no word from Lyft



## TheDonWon (Apr 14, 2016)

My account got deactivated over a week ago, and I haven't heard anything from Lyft. I've reached out through their customer support 2 times & still haven't received any communication from Lyft

I have no idea why my account got deactivated, all that was said was that I violated "community guidelines". I've had no issues with passengers at all over the 2 months that I've been driving for Lyft

Suggestions?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Send Mass emails, like 15 a day asking for an explanation, someone will eventually respond

or

Find out where the nearest local office is located and if it is worth the drive, go into the office and they will tell you why and possibly reactivate you.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Try sending a message to twitter account @asklyft. Should get a reply within a couple hours


----------



## midnight_puppy_2303 (Dec 30, 2015)

You should go to their Facebook page and post a comment on any of their posts. They are quite responsive on there


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

These companies are quite urine poor at resolving things. You'd think it couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Rejoice and find a real career.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

June 2, 2016

Lyft deactivated this Detroit driver because a passenger said that she didn't look like her photo. She has Lupus, which changes her appearance, apparently. Very unfair of Lyft!

Story: http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/151448625-story


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

> Minter said within hours of FOX 2 contacting Lyft, they called her apologized and reinstated her. She said she is just happy she was able to explain what happened.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Yikes! Not cool!


----------

